# bobcat 643 wheel bearing



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

How hard are they to replace? Its a late 80's and its a right rear.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

not the end of the world to do, i have done them before, under the guidance of a mechanic, if you have done bearings before, you should have no problems


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Not hard to do.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

There are a couple of skid steer/tractor forums. Those guy know their stuff, and can help you out.


----------

